# American Kestrel



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

This carving is a full size American Kestrel. The Kestrel and bolder are carved from basswood, the talons are made from brass rod and covered with epoxy and then textured. The complete project is then painted with acrylic paint. Thanks for looking.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

That is amazing! Thank you for sharing! It is so life-like, I keep watching for it to take flight.

If you don't mind me asking, how much time was involved with creating such a piece of art?


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Two thumbs up from me!!


----------



## Rusty17 (Jun 23, 2013)

Wonderful project. This and your Monarch Butterfly are outstanding. Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## TimberMagic (Mar 4, 2015)

Fantastic, and amazingly lifelike! My wife and I are birders, and have seen a lot of kestrels this year. It has been a pretty amazing year so far for birding. We have already spotted 90 species in Colorado just this year, including a number of very rare spottings.

My wife is much more artistic than me, and has talked about taking up carving. I'll definitely show her the pictures.


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

hotbyte, MT_Stringer, Rusty17 , and TimberMagic thank you all for your kind comments and taking the time to stop by for a look.

*If you don't mind me asking, how much time was involved with creating such a piece of art?*

Hotbyte this piece took approximately 200 hrs (give or take 10 to 20).


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice carving. Your colors are spot on.
That from a birder and a carving hack.


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey thanks a ton ksSlim, the colors are the one thing I worry about (next to the carving) of the subject. Thanks for your support.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, magee. I think if I had 2000 hours I couldn't do anything like that Kestrel.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That is totally awesome. You certainly have a gift. I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Your very welcome hotbyte and thanks again for your kind words. BurlyBob, thank you for dropping by for a look and being so kind it is appreciated.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow superb work. I love this.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Another winner, magee ! How do you reckon the details ? Do you have an actual animal carcass to refer to or do you study the literature ? Are you a biologist ?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That may be the most perfect/lifelike carving I have ever seen! Your attention to detail and perfect color match are beyond compare. I rehabbed several 'Sparrow Hawks' when I was in school and yours looks just like the ones we had.


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you MrFid for your kind words.

Yonak, thanks… sorry no biologist here, I just study images from the net and from books and try to match the feather details, and colors.

gfadvm, thank you so much coming from someone who rehabilitated these birds that is a great compliment, thank you.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> I just study images from the net and from books and try to match the feather details, and colors.
> 
> - magee


Well, you're fantastic at it. To be able to glean such detail from internet and book images is stupendous. You do great work !


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you Yonak, you are too kind. Thanks.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Another beautiful piece. Your attention to detail is phenomenal.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not a carver, but I'm interested in seeing what tools you use. Once you've settled into the site here, maybe you could post some pictures of your workshop. (in your profile section). I enjoy seeing how people go about doing what they do and what their 'go-to' tools are.


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you Sandra, I am glad you like the Kestrel. Work shop, I don't really have a work shop per se. Now, as far as tools go not a lot, I have a dremel and a foredom and lots of bits. I also have 3 carving knives, one of which I used on the butterfly. That is pretty much it besides my paint and a few brushes.


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Being a Raptor Carver myself, I always enjoy viewing a well carved Falcon as yours,
your attention to the realistic feather work are outstanding and of course the head and
eye setting is the uniqueness of the American Kestrel.
Thanks for sharing with us.
Oscar


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks torpidihummer, I appreciate your kind words. Would love to view some of your raptor carvings but I can not get your link to work.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

This and your humming birds belong in an art display at an art school! WOW!


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you so much ralbuck, your words are too kind.

~Dwight


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Beautiful work!

Claude


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey thanks Claude, your kind words are greatly appreciated.


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Dwight, you carved an amazingly realistic looking Kestrel, thanks for sharing with us.

Oscar


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey thanks I appreciate your kind words Oscar, I am glad you like my carving.


----------

